# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  فكر العلامة ابن باديس

## محمد طه شعبان

ياسين برحايل:
عرفتِ الجزائر في تاريخها عُظماء الإبداع والفكر المتجدد، ومنهم جوهرة النهضة والإصلاح: العلاَّمة الشيخ عبدالحميد بن باديس، صاحب الفضل على هذه الأمة في الحِفاظ على ثوابتها ومقوماتها، رجل من أصحاب النظرة المستقبلية المشرِقة، التي يَصْعُب تجسيدها في تلك المرحلة الاستعمارية؛ فدراسته وفَهْمه للقرآن الكريم وللسُّنَّة النبويَّة المطهَّرة جعلته يتميَّز بإدراكه لأهمية التدرُّج في التغيير، وانتهاج إستراتيجيَّة العمل الميداني، وتجديد الفكر؛ لإعداد الإنسان قبل إعداد السلاح.
رجل صاحب مشروع إصلاحي متكامل، استقى فِكْره الحضاري من منبع الإسلام، نظرته لتحرير الجزائر من الاستعمار الفرنسي تكمُن في تحرير العقل من الجهل، ومن الطقوس الاستعمارية التي جمَّدت الفِكر من معرفة حقائق الوجود، عمل على كسر قيود الإسلام الوراثي الذي اهتمَّ بالجُزئيَّات وأهملَ الأصول.
رجل عرف قوة المستعمر وضَعفه، وعرف كيف يخطط ويرسم الأهداف القابلة للتحقيق، إنه منهج الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم.
أسس جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين؛ حتى يجعلَ من تسميتها رسالةً إلى كلِّ داعٍ للحريَّة:
♦ جمعية تنظيم مؤسس (أسلوب للنضال).
♦ العلماء: أصحاب مشروع حضاري.
♦ المسلمون: الانتماء الحقيقي للأمة الجزائرية (الإسلام منبع الإصلاح).
♦ الجزائريون: خصوصية الرسالة (الجزائر).
عمله كان علميًّا مدروسًا ومخطَّطًا ومُمنهَجًا، حيث إنه ركَّز على التعليم كلَبِنَة أُوْلَى للتغيير، ثم الاجتهاد في توفير المناخ الضروري لتوسيع دائرة المعرفة عند الشعب الجزائري، لم يكن يدرس في المسجد فقط، بل كان يتنقل عَبْرَ كامل تراب الوطن؛ لنشر الفكر الإصلاحي، وتشجيع الانخراط النوعي في إطار مشروع الحركة.
كان يدمج العمل السياسي ضمن نشاطاته من خلال الصحف والمنشورات التي تصدرها الجمعية.
مشروعه متكامل الجوانب التكوينية للفرد والمجتمع، حتى الجانب الرياضي والفني له مكانة ضمن إستراتيجيَّة الإصلاح عند الشيخ.
نجد أنفسنا بحاجة إلى بعث روح التجديد والإصلاح، وإعداد الإنسان الحضاري في فكره وسلوكه؛ ليتعلمَ اليوم شبابُنا المسلم كيفية استلهام روح وهِمَّة علمائنا وسلفنا الصالح.
الجزائر اليوم بحاجة إلى فِكر الشيخ عبدالحميد بن باديس، والشيح البشير الإبراهيمي،  وكل أبنائها الأفذاذ.
إنها "الجزائر"  بلد الأبطال وبلد الإسلام.
خُذْ لِلْحَيَاةِ سِلاَحَهَا 
وَخُضِ الْخُطُوبَ وَلاَ تَهَبْ 
سلاح الحياة اليوم هو العلم والتكنولوجيا، هو الازدهار الاقتصادي، هو الإنتاج الأدبي والفني؛ ينبغي لنا أن نحفظَ للجزائر وجودها الحضاري الذي خلَّده "الشهداء الأبرار"، وذلك بالتنمية البشرية كخيار تنموي للبلاد والعِباد في زمن العَوْلَمَة بالنظرة الأحادية لمضمونها.
رحم الله الشيخ عبدالحميد بن باديس وكل شهداء الجزائر، وأسكنهم فسيح جناته؛ إنه سميع عليم، نسأل الله - عز وجل - الأمن والأمان، والسِّلم والسلام، والتقدُّم لبلادنا وسائر بلاد المسلمين.
رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/21343/#ixzz4CnCwnQV3

----------

